# Feeding Goats milk to rabbits



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

along with rabbits, we also have milk goats ( nubians). I am wondering if I can feed the extra goats milk, in dishes, in the rabbit grower pens? I would think that it would reduce the number of pellets taht it would take to raise the rabbits, but I am not sure if it is a good Idea or not. What do you think?

Right now we feed free choice pellets to the growers, but we are looking for ways to keep them growing, and at the same time cut down on costs a bit.


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

I would say try it in small amounts at first as it might give them loose stools
but don't know if it would help with feed cost or not.
Let us know how it works out if you do it

APPway


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

I also have nubians and in the spring have lots of milk. I decided to try feeding goats milk to my different sized NZs, but do not think they drank any of it. Our summers are fairly hot so the milk had to be poured out and bowls cleaned each day and it was not worth the trouble. I have just posted about winter rye that you might want to read . Now my chickens did love goat's milk though and got it daily for most of the summer. My dogs also got fat drinking it. I freeze over 20 gallons for winter use also.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

They might take the milk mixed with rolled oats - feed grade. I fed my pet hamster on rolled oats moistened with milk when I was a kid and he lived to a ripe old age of three and a half years. Now rabbits aren't hamsters... so it might not be a good idea, but I thought I would throw it out for consideration.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

When I clear the table in the morning if the kids have had cereal and there;s some milk left in the bowl or cereal I give it to my rabbits as a treat. They drink it but perhaps its the Lucky Charms


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know about goat's milk to grown rabbits, but 3 and a half YEARS!? That's OLD for a hamster! Hmmm... Maybe we could get a whole bunch of hamsters and conduct an experiment :nerd: : goats' milk fed vs. no goats' milk. Then we could publish our findings and get rich! (Hey, it's not like the rabbits are making us a fortune  )
~Carrie C.
p.s.- the nerd smilie wasn't on the list of "standard smilies"! Lucky for me I remembered the code. Poor nerdy smilie! How do we get it back on the list?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, it was pretty amazing. I also gave him bits of carrot or apple now and again, and sometimes there was a packet of hamster seed around, but his staple was oatmeal and milk. I used to carry him down to the kitchen in my pocket while I got it ready. Gee, hadn't thought about Bartley in ages.  He was a very nice hamster.


----------

